# You Won't Believe This.....



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

John Tyler, born in 1790 (same year the Coast Guard was born as the Revenue Marines) was our 10th president taking office in 1841 when William Henry Harrison died in office. Now get ready for this. He has two living grandchildren!!!! It's not a typo!! No great or great great or great great great but GRAND children. He does have the greats etc too, but he has 2 grandchildren. 

That's only 3 generations spanning FOUR CENTURIES! The Tyler men have a habit of having kids very late in life. Lyon Gardiner Tyler, one of President Tyler’s 15 kids, was born in 1853. He fathered Lyon Gardiner Tyler Jr. in 1924, and Harrison Ruffin Tyler in 1928.

Read this fascinating interview with one of the grandsons. It boggles my mind.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 27, 2016)

That is cool! Now here is something you won't believe:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2016)

Henry, that's one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> That is cool! Now here is something you won't believe:
> 
> View attachment 107565



I'd guess they have a lot of straight A students after that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2016)

Both stories are truly unbelievable! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Both stories are truly unbelievable! Chuck



You notice mine is a story of inspiration and Henry's is one of depression. Who would you rather be stranded on an island with ... me, Henry, or . . . . 



 

See - more positive input offered by me . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You notice mine is a story of inspiration and Henry's is one of depression. Who would you rather be stranded on an island with ... me, Henry, or . . . .
> 
> View attachment 107585
> 
> See - more positive input offered by me . . . .



We'd have to see pictures of you and Henry in a bathing suit to answer that question.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> We'd have to see pictures of you and Henry in a bathing suit to answer that question.....



Colin does NOT speak for all of us. I for one want to see neither of y'all in bathing suits!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Henry, that's one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen!



seriously?????? You should see my boxers when I hang them up. 



Tony said:


> Colin does NOT speak for all of us. I for one want to see neither of y'all in bathing suits!!!!!! Tony



I'm with @Tony on this...No bathing suits! Leave them off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> We'd have to see pictures of you and Henry in a bathing suit to answer that question.....


Did you seriously just request a picture of them in a bathing suit when the suit shown is a bikini? .... well okay?... I guess?... let's see it and decide once and for all......


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Now everyone is neck deep in their day, rushing around. I smell the bacon my wife is cooking for me. I should prolly get up and start my day.

Aloha ya'll


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

I found one of kevin, henry and brink...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's one with kevin, tony, henry, doc and colin...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

I Google Drive "Brink in bikini" and this came up... not sure if this is him or not so asking youz guyz...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Monkey's all look the same to me.... so it could be him...Kevin would know for sure though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> seriously?????? You should see my boxers when I hang them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with @Tony on this...No bathing suits! Leave them off


 No no no leave them on ... For goodness sakes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's one with kevin, tony, henry, doc and colin...



Bet you didn't know anyone used garters for their socks anymore did you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Bet you didn't know anyone used garters for their socks anymore did you?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Bet you didn't know anyone used garters for their socks anymore did you?


Garters!? you look at this picture and you notice sock garters? Where do you live to have become immune to this kind of spectacle to notice garters? I need to know so I NEVER go there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

You are all quite welcome.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

I had to go back and look and spit out my water. Yeah, the school giving out other report cards so the kids are not upset is not a good thing in my book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Where do you live to have become immune to this kind of spectacle to notice garters?



Oklahoma come to mind... Actually anywhere along the gravy belt of the US is prime territory for hunting moose knuckles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Oklahoma come to mind... Actually anywhere along the gravy belt of the US is prime territory for hunting moose knuckles.



Moose knuckles......?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> No no no leave them on ... For goodness sakes


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 107602


WHY???! That is just wrong...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You are all quite welcome.
> 
> View attachment 107598

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

The worst part is when you realize there is a crazy monkey in his birthday suit, in a wood shop with a camera. Um 2 things... Number one, do not turn on any saws. Number two, and this is the most important; Please tell me you do not have any mirrors in the shop that will accidently be in frame for any reason...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> WHY???! That is just wrong...
> 
> View attachment 107604





Don Ratcliff said:


> The worst part is when you realize there is a crazy monkey in his birthday suit, in a wood shop with a camera. Um 2 things... Number one, do not turn on any saws. Number two, and this is the most important; Please tell me you do not have any mirrors in the shop that will accidently be in frame for any reason...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Don has decided to no longer engage in this thread, he has to-

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Don speaks of himself in the third person. Some people say that Kevin does that too, but I'm here to tell you that's just not something that Kevin does.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ripjack likes when brink talks in 3 monkey better...





Schroedc said:


> Schroedc thinks @ripjack13 drinks and then tries to make sentences.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

I see why you call yourself he WB Nerd. I remembers those posts which inspired my comment, but you are friggen Woogle and Rain man in one pulling out the exact text. I am impressed and that my friend is very easy to do... Or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I see why you call yourself he WB Nerd. , but you are friggen Woogle


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Wood words and cuss chips served in equal portions.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wood words and cuss chips served in equal portions.


That is very good Kevin, I am going to have a secondary report card printed out for you so you do not get your feelings hurt as you are obviously a little Bass Ackwards...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2016)

What, Francis?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 107611


Impressive...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't like nobody touchin my stuff....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

